# Glycerin



## fivebk (Mar 25, 2014)

Is glycerin fermentable? I have a dry wine that I want to add a little glycerin to , but I need to know whether to add sorbate first. I would rather not add sorbate to this dry red unless it is necessary.

BOB


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 25, 2014)

Sources say it is not fermentable:




> Also known as glycerol, glycerin is a carbohydrate (sugar) that is not a substantial food source for most wine yeast strains, though it can be consumed by some lactic acid and acetic acid bacteria. Used as a finishing formula, to add body and mellow wine and liqueurs. Used at a rate of 1oz - 2oz per gallon. Rarely is it used to add sweetness.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 26, 2014)

Good to see you pop in Bob!

Hope all is well with you and your family.


----------

